# IBS - tenderness right side of belly button



## melinda2010 (Jan 13, 2008)

I am 29 -- I've been constipated for most of my life. In 2001, I had my appendix out and was diagnosed with gastritis and acid reflex.Last month, I started feeling really bloated. The day after christmas, I threw up after drinking a starbucks. After that I was eating very bland and felt a lot better. When I started eating more, I got that 'bloated' feeling back. I went to the doctors, and a blood and urine test showed everything was normal. I did two enemas (big red bag ones) about a week and a half ago. I think I held them for too long because I felt cramping and spazzing the next few days. I went to the ER room a week ago Sunday, they just did more blood and urine tests and everything was again, normal. The ER doctor felt what I had was IBS. I made an apointmene with the gastro doctor and will see him nex monday. The spazzing and bloated feeling has gone down A LOT. I don't feel bloaded like I did.The only thing I have been feeling these past couple of days is a tenderness on the right side of my belly button. It doesn't hurt when I push into my stomach or anything. This tenderness started after I took the enemas. I am wondering if IBS can sometimes cause tenderness or maybe I pulled a muscle somewhere. I thought maybe it was a pinched nerve.I am just learning more about IBS and seem to have a lot of the symtoms. Do any of you get tenderness around the belly button? Like I said, I have had my appendix out, so I know it's not that.Because of the gastritis and acid reflex, I sleep in a recliner chair. So, that is not the best position for my stomic and so that might be making it worse. I have no idea. I wish I didn't have to wait a month (from when I made the appointment) with the gastro doctor. I finally get to see him on Monday.Any tips would be great. Thank you


----------



## Puppy3D (Jul 28, 2004)

I have exactly the same problem. Also tenderness and sore feeling at the whole colon area. For me, it`s the worst IBS symptom. Sometimes the colon feels also inflammed. Tenderness is a part of IBS, a lot have it. But I`m not sure what we can do against it. If tried nearly every drug (antidepressors, Spasmotics, Pain killers) and they never addressed this pain.


----------

